# Door panel issue.



## ottoman32 (May 22, 2017)

Driving home from work this morning my coworker noticed the window switch unit had a gap between the switch and door panel. Its noticeable and I can see the notch that holds it in. I tried pushing it back in. Is there a way to fix this?


----------

